
Sci-Hub Creator Under Investigation by US Department of Justice - sarthakjshetty
https://qz.com/1773765/sci-hub-creator-says-shes-not-working-for-russian-intelligence/
======
pahool
The Washington Post article was hearsay, and this article adds nothing new. No
real sources are cited except for Dennis Franks, an ex-FBI agent, who somehow
can't fathom how anyone could use "stolen credentials to conduct intrusions of
150 or more confidential university accounts in the United States" without the
Russian government's involvement. As if leaked university credentials were
difficult to get. Most university's put their journal access behind a single
sign-on proxy server or vpn and access to most of these journals is available
by IP address authentication. It is ridiculously easy to get access to leaked
university credentials, and in some cases, users have donated their login and
password to sci-hub. Students at universities rarely face consequences for
having had their account compromised (if it's even detected) other than having
their account temporarily locked until they change their password.

------
sfgunn
Is justin Rorlich, writer for quartz, a bought and paid for tool of Elsevier?
We may never know but we can write an evidence free news article strongly
implying it.

See anyone can do trash yellow journalism.

------
wfdctrl
Giving the world free access to information is a Russian plot to make the
world a better place. We need to put a stop to it immediately!

------
John_KZ
I'm willing to bet that free access to this research has saved lives. It has
certainly improved mine.

This article reads like the first step in a character assassination attempt. I
don't like it.

------
mindslight
_Oh my_ how the winds have shifted. It was a mere several decades ago that
_typewriters_ were being smuggled in the opposite direction, which was also
branded as an attack on state security.

------
mullingitover
This is perhaps the best PR move Russia could possibly make right now. I'm
honestly rooting for them.

~~~
steve19
Alexandra is not a fan of Russia. She even blocked Russians from accessing
sci-hub at one point.

As far as I understand, she is an old school communist.

